# Dual boot windows 10 efi, problème installation grub

## escarg0tic

Bonjour à tous, je suis actuellement en train d'essayer d'installer gentoo EFI sur mon nouveau thinkpad. 

L'installation c'est déroulée normalement avec systemrescueCD, tout est OK (en fin je crois)  :Confused: 

Mon partitionnement est le suivant :

/dev/nvme0n1p1 -> EFI windows

/dev/nvme0n1p2 -> autre partition génèrée par windows 

/dev/nvme0n1p3 -> partition windows principale

/dev/nvme0n1p4 -> partition SWAP

/dev/nvme0n1p5 -> partition de démarrage linux

/dev/nvme0n1p5 -> linux

J'installe donc grub2 en chroot:

(/dev/nvme0n1p1 est monté dans /boot)

chroot # grub-install --target=x86_64-efi --efi-directory=/boot/EFI

Grub annonce que L'installation c'est bien déroulée.

Par la suite :

chroot # grub-mkconfig -o/boot/grub/grub.cfg

Encore une fois aucune erreur mais aucun message comme quoi il a bien trouvé gentoo et Windows.

Effectivement le fichier grub.cfg n'a pas été remplie aux endroits où sont habituellement écris les systèmes reconnues par grub. Je redémarre comme même mais je reboot sur windows de manière classique.

J'ai donc quelque jours après redémarré via sysrescueCD sur mon ordinateur, j'ai tout bien monté, et je me retrouve donc comme au moment de l'installation de gentoo. Je chroot dans /mnt/gentoo/.

Et à partir de la j'ai re essayer L'installation de grub plusieurs fois sans succès, sauf certaines fois ou mon ordinateur démarre bien sûr grub, mais je suis lâché dans un shell.

Le problème est donc le suivant : grub ne détecte aucun système lors de grub-mkconfig.

Ps : j'ai bien installé sys-boot/os-prober.

Un grand merci par avance pour toutes vos réponses.

----------

